# Fed to the wolves. Casey Fired



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

Thoughts? Breaking news: Dwayne Casey fired.

I dont like the guy... but... i really dont like mid season firings... especially since we're at .500 right now.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

there goes the season.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Eh,he isn't a very good coach at all.Maybe Whitman will actually play Craig Smith.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I like Case, he's a good coach. No reason to fire him. We're above expectations right now. Just McHale trying to deflect blame, once again.

Also they are saying Whittman is going to replace him, because they had always wanted Whittman to be the coach. Even though Casey did a good job.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Either trade KG, or give him some pieces.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i just heard this on PTI. i dont really understand the move. do they have someone better lined up? do they think the assistants will do a better job?

hopefully it works out well and the wolves stay in the playoffs and kg will get to show off what he can do when they get there


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

there goes the season? No... not likely. 

we're above expectations? I don't think so. Mike James was supposed to provide that edge and help us win... he hasnt. Randy Foye was supposed to be putting up ROY numbers. (Yes.. brandon roy numbers )

Casey wasn't a good coach... i have no idea why he got fired all of a sudden. I hope we get someone good to help us out.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like this fi we get someone like Rick Adelman to replace him. If not... were ****ed.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang, I guess.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

One of his assitants. Randy Wittman.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Wittman is the coach now. They wanted him to be the coach all along. Ridiculous. Unless he's great. Case was fine.

Adelman would just be Flip 2.0. Don't know why you guys want that again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I dunno if we need Adelman, but he's a good coach that isn't working for anyone right now.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought he was doing a nice job this season.

It's tough to make a good team out of the mess Kevin McHale gives you to work with.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey come on the team isn't that messy! It's the organization that's a mess.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Hey come on the team isn't that messy! It's the organization that's a mess.


LOL. Yeah. The T-Wolves should be title contenders every year. It must be very frustrating.

I can say that I've watched a few T-Wolves games this season (unlike lasy year when they put me in an instant coma) and I thought Casey was really doing some nice things.

The team seemed to have a much better feeling around it. I'm surprised he got canned so soon after a nice winning stretch.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not titles contenders, but they should be a 5-8 seeded team.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Not titles contenders, but they should be a 5-8 seeded team.


I meant if they had a competent GM who knew how to build around Garnett.

Like RC Buford, for instance.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I totally agree. But I don't know who RC Buford is :-\


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Yeah, I totally agree. But I don't know who RC Buford is :-\


LOL. He is as low profile as anyone with two rings can possibly be.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Don't get your hopes up for adelman or some other proven coach. Whittman is the coach of this team now, that was the plan all along. They were just waiting for an opportunity to fire him, ricky's drama and the losing streak was enough of an excuse for then to finally do it.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Ouch...I remember when good ol Randy was done in Cleveland after starting 15-7 then finishing 15-45 once Ilguaskas (sp?) got injured. Andre Miller was on that team. Anyways, for the next two seasons, the Cavs got pumped up to play against him. Blowing out the T-Wolves at least twice...despite being a bottom feeder during that time period. So I don't know how he can motivate his players in a positive way. Hopefully he learned from the past..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well his rotations among other things probably cost this team a couple of games this season down the stretch, and he doesnt seem to know how to manage james/foye....
but if we are going to drop him it should be to chase someone high profile like adelman, but thats not gonna happen.
just another move to cover mchales ***


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys reading all the stuff that ESPN is writing about the firing? They are saying that Minnesota is delusional and stuff. Minnesota is honestly no better than an 8th seed in the west... 

Gosh, this team makes me so frustrated... it's disappointing.

Poor KG...


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

it isnt a big change, but i dont like it, the team wasnt bad at all, just a little fall after that game against pistons but no too much to change the coach, i think is better to change McHale once for all and put there Fred Hoiberg or some1 else


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

abwowang said:


> You guys reading all the stuff that ESPN is writing about the firing? *They are saying that Minnesota is delusional and stuff.* Minnesota is honestly no better than an 8th seed in the west...
> 
> Gosh, this team makes me so frustrated... it's disappointing.
> 
> Poor KG...


Media hype happens. I honestly can't do anything except to painfully watching the ordeal.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i still dont see this as a move that improves the team in any way at all


----------

